# What I didn't get for my birthday... yet



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Today is my 57th B-day... _I honestly don't feel a day over 58_. I figured what the hell, lessee if I can score a great present for a deserving Pop-Pop. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I approached Mrs. Hawg about the Lang Model 84 on Craig's List... she was somewhat hesitant, but didn't say no... yet. I explained the "benefits" of owning said rig, the great price, and it is local, so I don't have to pay shipping costs, it's a perfect size for comps, and of course, all the happy family functions we could do with it. 

So anyway, I am looking at this thing real hard and trying to figure a way to do it... 

Stay tuned... and if the birthday thing fails, Christmas is coming...


----------



## glued2it (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I hope ya get it!


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

But...that deal has GOT to be for someone else to have Christmas... good angle there..  ;{)


----------



## squeezy (Nov 14, 2007)

Well ... happy Bday ... ya don't look a day over 70 .. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you get your new toy friend ... what's $2800 between friends ...eh?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 14, 2007)

*Well sir, that toy will give you pleasure everyday for the rest of your life. GEI IT PHIL. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Sorry, I forgot, Happy Birthday !!!*


----------



## rip (Nov 14, 2007)

If she says no then get it for her for christmas. She'll have to keep it. LOL


----------



## dingle (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hawg! Good luck with the Mrs. and the 84


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 14, 2007)

ah man, I'm rootin' for you Hawg!  You deserve it.....tell her we all said it would be fine with us.


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah... and all those l'il chillin's getting their gifts 'cause ya were SOOO generous to offer $2600 cash... AND a Fatty!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Well you could always trade off Birthdays and Christmases for several years to come ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Birthday hon!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe a combined Birthday and Christmas gift? Throw in New Year's Eve too....


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 14, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY POP-POP PHIL!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*And MANY Happy Returns of the Day!!!*


I hope it works out for you to get that Lang 84!...Like I said in another thread...
It's right in your front yard!!...Go for it!!!...

You'll never find a better deal on one!...From the photo in the CraigsList ad, 
I can see that it's the same exactly as Bud & Tonto's M 60 Deluxe...
Except that this is an 84!!...$3995.00 new plus S & H!...

Tell the Mrs. that Coley prescribed it for you for your health and well being!...

If that doesn't work...BEG!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Just kiddin'...

Good Luck, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!...


Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks you guys... I am trying to work out a way to do this and still be realistic... with a touch of fantasy...

Dang, I want a Lang!!!

EDIT: BTW, we have the newest edition of the clan (baby Michael) here as we speak... I ran the idea past him and he seemed okay with it...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 14, 2007)

*  Hey Coley, there is nothing wrong with begging and groveling, even whimpering and sniveling is ok if you have to. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  Now that I think about it, when it comes to a Lang, even kissing certain portions of certain wives anatomys would be acceptable. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I agree with Coley and Big arm... You beg if you must.  It's ok.  Try groveling and crying.  Stomping feet works sometimes.  I had to reduce myself to begging to get my lang.  It was worth it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good luck and Happy B-day


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Aww man Terry, I'd like to say I already did that, butt...


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

If all else fails  wet yourself. I recommend bourbon.  ;{)


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Sippin' vodka right now...


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Slip some into a nice sweet fruity-something- you know who to serve it to, in a pretty chilled glass... };{)


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 14, 2007)

HawgHeaven;115737 said:
			
		

> ...BTW, we have the newest edition of the clan (baby Michael) here as we speak... I ran the idea past him and he seemed okay with it...[/quote]
> 
> 
> Ahhh!...The WISDOM of a child!...WHO can argue with that??...
> ...


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Every parent that has ever walked the face of the Earth from now back to the first crawling thingie?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

ColeySmokinBBQ;115768 said:
			
		

> That's probably my best argument at this point...


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you're RIGHT!...


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, here he is after helping me out...


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, looks like he gave his all to the cause! Plumb tuckered 'im out!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Hehehe, yeah I did...


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 15, 2007)

Li'l bugger!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

He's a cutie Hawg! Looks like he's practicing his rib suckling technique already!


----------



## gofish (Nov 15, 2007)

Hawg,

Hope I didnt cause any problems by teasing you with that post!  If I could swing the begging and whinning thing, you'd a just seen a post of "Look What I Just Bought ..... I hope it was a good deal ...."  Maybe next year for me.  I hope you can grab it b4 someone else.  Just make him an low ball offer, maybe it'll work!

Well anyway, HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

(maybe I'll see you at the KC judging class ..... they never emailed me back with info)


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 15, 2007)

Cute Baby! The best part about the fact that he is your grandson is that you can give him to mom when he has a stink pickle in his pants! Or when hes crying ect...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I have my share of stink pickles everyday.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 15, 2007)

Now here's an appetite building conversation ... errr aaa ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh heck no! Not a problem at all... it's just that it came along at a point of low fun money...


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL, don't we all!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Mikey is a cutie HawgHeaven!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 15, 2007)

He takes after his Pop-Pop...


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought for SURE this was the "I bought it!" post..grumble...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 15, 2007)

*you simply MUST try and get over being so modest about yourself Phil. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*

* Thats what I thought Rich, I'm sitting here sweating whether someone else is gonna buy it first, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

After something as wonderful as a Grandbaby for your birthday a Lang would only pale by comparison - right Hawg?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Absolutely Deb... yer right!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 18, 2007)

True!...But on the other hand...think of all the fun that could be had in teaching Michael 
all about the *'Pale' Blue Smoke* *WITH* the Lang !...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





.


----------

